# wasn't sure where to post this, LOL, well, lets eat!!



## Denise1952 (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Falcon (Nov 1, 2014)

I'll tell you where Denise.    Think I lost my appetite.


----------



## ronaldj (Nov 1, 2014)

The Waking Dead


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 1, 2014)

That's some buffet, Denise !   lol


----------



## SeaBreeze (Nov 1, 2014)

I'm losing weight already!


----------



## Denise1952 (Nov 1, 2014)

LOL, metoo SB!!  Where do they come up with these, and they say we only use a portion of our brain, think if we could use it all!  Now that's scarey, LOLLLLLL!!


----------



## AprilT (Nov 1, 2014)

I love it.


----------

